# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Bán Đảo Balkan

## Golden Tours

*Khám Phá Bán Đảo Balkan*


*SERBIA - MACEDONIA - BULGARIA – HY LẠP*


*10 ngày – 9 đêm*

Bán đảo Balkan là vùng địa lý thuộc phía Đông Nam Châu Âu, tên bán đảo được đặt theo rặng núi Balkan trải từ Bulgaria qua đến miền đông Serbia. Bán đảo được bao bọc bởi biển Adriatic ở phía Tây, Địa Trung Hải ở phía Nam và Biển Đen ở phía Đông. Các quốc gia nằm ở vùng Balkan vốn là những điểm đến ít được chú ý, nhưng sẽ không còn lâu khi vùng đất này trở thành điểm nóng du lịch với sự giàu có về mặt lịch sử, kho tàng văn hóa vô tận và cuộc sống về đêm tuyệt vời. Đất nước Serbia xinh đẹp và bí ẩn, Macedonia với vẻ đẹp tự nhiên nổi bật, xứ sở hoa hồng Bulgaria – nơi giao thoa của hai nền văn hóa đông – tây và đất nước Hy Lạp với nền văn minh rực rỡ nhất thời cổ đại là hành trình lạ và hấp dẫn mà du khách không thể bỏ qua.


*NGÀY 1: TP.HCM – BELGRADE*

Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay đi Belgrade. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 2: THAM QUAN BELGRADE (Ăn trưa, tối)

*-    Đến Belgrade, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và HDV đưa đoàn đi tham quan “thành phố trắng” Belgrade – một trong những thành phố cổ nhất Châu Âu được ví như "cánh cửa vào Trung tâm Châu Âu" từ thời cổ đại:
•    *Nhà thờ Thánh Sava*: nhà thờ Chính thống giáo, nằm trong danh sách mười nhà thờ lớn nhất thế giới, được xây theo phong cách Serbia – Byzantine với bốn tháp chuông cao 44m, dưới sàn nhà thờ có hầm mộ của Thánh Sava – người sáng lập Giáo hội chính thống Serbia.
•    *Tòa nhà quốc hội Serbia*: tọa lạc trên Quảng trường Nikola Pašić, tòa nhà được hoàn thành vào năm 1936 và được thiết kế theo phong cách tân barốc.
•    *Đại lộ Knez Milos*: nơi tập trung các đại sứ quán, tòa nhà chính phủ và những tàn tích từ sự kiện NATO đánh bom Serbia vào năm 1999.
-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Lăng mộ của Tito*: Là một phần của phức hợp Bảo tàng lịch sử Nam Tư, đây là nơi an nghỉ của cựu Tổng thống Nam Tư Josip Broz Tito và vợ.
•    *Pháo đài cổ Kalemegdan*, là vương miện và trái tim của thành phố Belgrade, pháo đài cổ nằm trong khu phức hợp bao gồm pháo đài, công viên và cả vườn thú.
-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 3: BELGRADE – SKOPJE (440km) (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Skopje – thủ đô và thành phố lớn nhất của Cộng hòa Macedonia. Đến nơi, dùng bữa trưa. Tham quan:
•    *Nhà ga xe lửa cũ (Bảo tàng Skopje)*: được xây dựng vào năm 1938, từng là nhà ga xe lửa đẹp nhất vùng Balkan đến khi bị phá hủy bởi trận động đất năm 1963. 
•    *Đài tưởng niệm Mẹ Teresa* – nữ tu sĩ nổi tiếng trên thế giới với các hoạt động nhân đạo và là người sáng lập Dòng Thừa sai Bác Ái ở Ấn Độ. Ngắm nhà tưởng niệm mẹ Teresa tọa lạc ngay bên cạnh.
 •    *Cầu Đá (Stone Bridge)* – biểu tượng nổi tiếng của thành phố Skopje, nằm ở quảng trường trung tâm và bắc qua sông Vardar. Cầu được xây hoàn toàn bằng những khối đá, gồm 12 vòm hình bán nguyệt. 
•    *Nhà thờ Đấng cứu thế (Sveti Spas church):* được xây dựng cuối TK 17 – đầu TK 18. Nhà thờ tọa lạc ở trung tâm Skopje giữa Pháo đài cũ và Khu chợ cũ.
•    *Pháo đài Kale* tọa lạc trên điểm cao nhất trong thành phố, từ trên pháo đài Quý khách sẽ được mãn nhãn trước vẻ đẹp tuyệt vời của toàn cảnh thành phố Skopje và sông Vardar.
•    *Nhà thờ Sveti Andrej – Matka.
*-    Di chuyển về Debar – thành phố nằm ở phía tây Macedonia. Tham quan:
•    *Tu viện Saint Jovan Bigorski*, được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 19, tọa lạc trên sườn núi Bistra của Debar, gần đường kết nối hai thị trấn Debar và Gostivar. Tu viện có một quan tài nhỏ bằng bạc chứa di vật được cho là của Thánh Jovan.
-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 4: SKOPJE – SOFIA (230km/4h) (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đến Sofia – kinh đô của “xứ sở hoa hồng” Bulgaria, đồng thời cũng là thành phố cổ xưa nhất trên bán đảo Balkan. Đến nơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Khám phá thành phố 7000 năm lịch sử:
•    *Bảo tàng lịch sử Quốc gia*: được lập vào năm 1973, bảo tàng có hơn 650.000 hiện vật, và là một trong những viện bảo tàng lịch sử lớn nhất của vùng Balkans.
•    *Thánh đường Alexander Nevski*: được đặt theo tên Thánh Alexander Nevski, nhằm tưởng niệm những người lính Nga hy sinh trong cuộc đấu tranh giải phóng Bulgaria năm 1877-1878.
•    *Nhà thờ St Nicholas Miracle-Maker (Nhà thờ Nga)*: là nhà thờ Chính thống giáo Nga ở trung tâm Sofia, được xây dựng vào năm 1914 theo phong cách phục hưng của Nga. Trong nhà thờ có hầm mộ của Cựu giám mục Serafin.
•    *Ngắm Nhà thờ Hồi giáo Banya Bashi Mosque và Giáo đường Do Thái Sofia*



-    Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, trở về khách sạn, nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại Sofia. 


*NGÀY 5: SOFIA – RILA (120km) – MELNIK (180km) – SANDANSKI (10km) (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đến vùng núi Rila – dãy núi cao nhất Bulgaria và bán đảo Balkans, nằm ở phía tây nam Bulgaria với đỉnh Musala cao 2925m. Tham quan:
•    *Tu viện Rila*: Nằm khép mình trong vùng núi Rila, tu viện được thành lập vào thế kỷ thứ 10 bởi thánh John của Rila, một ẩn sĩ được phong thánh bởi Giáo hội Chính thống. 



-    Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, xe đưa đoàn đến Melnik – một thị trấn nhỏ nằm ẩn mình trong sườn núi phía nam của dãy Pirin. Tham quan:
•    *Kim tự tháp cát Melnik*: được hình thành một cách tự nhiên từ sự xói mòn của đất sét. Ngoài hình dạng kim tự tháp, các công trình tự nhiên bằng cát này còn ở các hình dạng khác như hình nấm, hình nón, bia tưởng niệm, … với chiều cao khoảng 100m.
•    *Các ngôi nhà với kiến trúc phục hưng (Revival houses).*
•    *Các nhà thờ cũ, pháo đài của bạo chúa Slav* – nơi cư trú của người cai trị là bạo chúa Alexius Slav, khi Melnik trở thành thủ đô của công quốc phong kiến độc lập vào năm 1215. Các di tích của pháo đài được bảo tồn đến ngày nay.
•    *Niếm thử rượu vang tại một hầm rượu địa phương
*-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 6: SANDANSKI – THESSALONIKI (155km) (Ăn ba bữa)

*-   Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi thành phố Thessaloniki của Hy Lạp, một trong những nền văn minh rực rỡ nhất thời cổ đại. Thessaloniki là thủ phủ vùng Macedonia – quê hương của Alexander Đại Đế. Đến nơi, dùng bữa trưa. Tham quan thành phố:
•    *Ngắm Tháp trắng (White Tower)*: dấu ấn nổi bật nhất tọa lạc trên bờ sông của thành phố, từng là tháp phòng thủ phía đông nam của một pháo đài lớn từ thế kỉ 15.




•    *Cổng vòm Galerius (Kamara)*: được xây dựng vào năm 305 để ăn mừng và kỷ niệm chiến thắng cuối cùng của vị tướng La Mã Galerius trong trận đánh với Ba Tư.
•    *Di tích La Mã quan trọng nhất Thessaloniki Rotunda.*
•    *Tường thành Thessaloniki*: ngày nay một nửa tường thành gốc dài 8km đã được bảo tồn. Bên trong tòa thành là pháo đài Byzantine và trong những năm gần đây được sử dụng như một nhà tù. 




•    *Ngắm Nhà thờ Agios Demetrius.
*-   Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nhận phòng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 7: THESSALONIKI – KALAMBAKA (216km) – TU VIỆN METEORA (16km) (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Trả phòng và di chuyển đến Kalambaka (hoặc Kalabaka) – một khu tự quản ở vùng Thessalía. Kalambaka được bình chọn là một trong những địa phương đẹp nhất Hy Lạp.
-    Đến nơi, đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan:
•    *Quần thể tu viện Meteora*: gồm 20 tu viện nhỏ (ngày nay chỉ còn 6 tu viện nguyên vẹn) được xây dựng trên những đỉnh núi đá sa thạch nằm ở miền tây bắc Thessalía, giáp sông Pinios và núi Pindus huyền thoại. Được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới vào năm 1998, Meteora là một trong những tu viện phức hợp lớn nhất và quan trọng nhất của chính thống giáo Hy Lạp, chỉ đứng thứ hai sau núi Athos. Ngắm nhìn phong cảnh ngoạn mục từ trên tu viện.



-    Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng, trở về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 8: KALAMBAKA - DELPHI (225km) (Ăn ba bữa)

*-    Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tiếp tục hành trình đến với thành phố cổ Delphi, nằm dưới chân núi Parnassus – hòn ngọc của di sản lịch sử ở Hy Lạp. Delphi được UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hóa thế giới vào năm 1997.
-    Đến nơi, dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan thành phố:
•    *Viện bảo tàng khảo cổ học Delphi*. Đây là một trong những viện bảo tàng quan trọng nhất Hy Lạp với bộ sưu tập các tác phẩm điêu khắc và cổ vật phong phú. Ngắm bản sao của hòn đá thiêng liêng Omphalos – được xem là “cái rốn của vũ trụ” hay trung tâm thế giới, chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm điêu khắc nổi bật như: các bức tượng Kouros tạc hai anh em Kleobis và Biton vào khoảng năm 590 TCN và tượng nhân sư khổng lồ được đặt trên đỉnh của một cột Ionic cao khoảng 10m do cư dân đảo Naxos tặng Delphi vào năm 560 TCN.
-     Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, về khách sạn nhận phòng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


*NGÀY 9: DELPHI – ATHENS (240km) – VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)

*-     Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa Quý khách đi Athens – thủ đô và là trung tâm công thương nghiệp lớn nhất Hy Lạp. Đến nơi, ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, tham quan:
•    *Tòa nhà Quốc hội, đền thờ thần Zeus*: Thần Zeus là vua của các vị thần trong thần thoại Hy Lạp.
•    *Cổng vòm Hadrian*: được xây dựng vào năm 131-132 TCN, đây là cửa ngõ bắc qua con đường cổ từ trung tâm Athens đến khu kiến trúc phía Đông của thành phố bao gồm đền thờ thần Zeus. Cổng vòm được xây dựng để vinh danh hoàng đế La mã Hadrian.
*•    Pháo đài Acropolis* *ở Athens*: trái tim của Athens cổ đại. Đây là quần thể đền đài nằm trên ngọn đồi cùng tên được xây dựng vào thế kỷ thứ 5 trước công nguyên, từng được xem là một trong bảy kỳ quan thế giới cổ.
•    *Bảo tàng Acropolis* *mới*: được khánh thành vào năm 2009, bảo tàng vừa trưng bày những hiện vật trong phòng, vừa trưng bày các phát lộ khảo cổ trên mặt đất. Nằm ở chân ngọn đồi Acropolis, bảo tàng cao ba tầng có diện tích 14.0002 này do kiến trúc sư Thụy Sĩ Bernard Tschumi thiết kế.



-    Sau khi ăn tối tại nhà hàng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay


*NGÀY 10: VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến đi. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.


*Giá tour: … VNĐ/khách*
*64.900.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 11.000.000 VNĐ (thuế hàng không) = 75.900.000 VNĐ/khách*
*Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi Sài Gòn – Belgrade // Athens – Sài Gòn
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 11.000.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)
-    Lệ phí visa.
-    Khách sạn 3 - 4 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.
-    Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 9.500.000 VNĐ/khách
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 180.000 VNĐ/khách/ ngày


*Ghi chú:*
-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn).
-    Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-    Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa, phí tư vấn hồ sơ, phí thư mời bảo lãnh, phí dịch thuật hồ sơ 9.000.000 VNĐ/khách


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*



*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ.*

----------

